# plumbing vent flashing on metal roof???



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

http://rcs.si-sv2628.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=598&file=4434&s=0


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Frank whats that curlyque thing in the chimney?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

This pic? [img width=600 /]http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/images/photo_albums/30/598/Untitled-5.jpg[/img]

It's a shutter ho;d back. The house in early 1800. Dang roof was flush with the windows.

Anywhere in my albums like that, you can just click on 'Get Url' to post and ask questions, or just post the pic if you want. 

Here is a link to 100 of my albums elsewhere on the web. I need to incorporate some into my websites. http://rcs.si-sv2628.com/photo_album_list.asp?u=30

I have the good, the bad, and the ugly there.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks pal i added that link to my favorites:thumbsup:


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.itwbuildex.com/dektite.htm

Best pipe boot I've found for SS roofs. Accept no substitutes.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend installing a metal roof on 2/12. If you're worried about the boot for your flashing leaking, why aren't you worried about every seam leaking? I hope you don't get ice or snow.

Josh Jaros


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

jaros bros. said:


> I wouldn't recommend installing a metal roof on 2/12. If you're worried about the boot for your flashing leaking, why aren't you worried about every seam leaking? I hope you don't get ice or snow.
> 
> Josh Jaros


Depends on the system


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

some standing seam systems are rated for a 2/12 but id be worried about any penetrations or valleys like on your project.From the pic ive seen your really not going to see much of the roof in back id seriously consider maybe some of the single ply systems.Not easy to fix a leak in a ss system good luck


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

There are some SSMRS that can be used on roofs that are as low 1/4:12 pitch. But the ribs are at least over 2" and they are mechanically seamed with concealed clips that are two piece to allow for expansion.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

those types of roofs are more a commercial product way over scale for a small residential job it would look out of place


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> those types of roofs are more a commercial product way over scale for a small residential job it would look out of place


Not necessarily, on shallow pitches, in many cases, you can't really see the roof. And in many other cases (certain neighborhoods) a metal roof would look out of place anyway.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen ice and buildup rip sheets and flashing right off of standing seam on low pitch roofs. As long as the OP isn't in a cold weather area it would probably be okay.


----------



## red86yota (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks for all the replies...

i wasn't aware of the potential problems with SS roofing....the spec sheet for the system i was looking at said it was good for 2:12 pitch. i'll contact the manufacturer and explain my roof to see what is recommended. i live in Michigan, so there will definitely be snow and ice.

for what it's worth, here are a couple pics of the roof:
























the roof is pretty hard to see because of the low slope. you can only see a tiny portion of the roof while standing in our yard. our next door neighbors will be able to see it for sure.


----------



## red86yota (Nov 26, 2008)

oh yeah, forgot to mention some more specifics:

the front of the roof is 8:12 pitch with architectural shingles. not planning on replacing this.

the roof won't be vented...i'm going to have closed cell foam sprayed to entire roof deck from below. R50 insulation.

the entire new roof is covered in Grace water & ice shield. I'm going to take a couple of courses of shingles off the top of the old roof and lap a piece of Grace over the main ridge.


----------

